
Ask HN: Haskell vs OCaml for Compiler Writing? - TheAsprngHacker
Which programming language is better for writing a compiler? (For example, Haskell might be the better &quot;functional&quot; language but side effects + OOP  might be more convenient for building a symbol table, or one language might have better compiler-specific tooling than the other.)
======
alexnewman
Ocaml. But I suck at Haskell. Rust did well bootstrapping off ocaml

